# my rabbit has big scabs on his feet



## farmkid11 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello, my rabbit Domino has scabs on his feet from the wire on the bottom of his cage, but they are big, and on both feet. Will it get infected? I got a platform for him to sit on.


----------



## animalmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Getting your bunny some type of mat to sit on is a good start.  His hocks should heal up on their own... at least that is what I've experienced with my bunnies.  Keep his cage real clean until the hocks are healed and he should be just fine.

Good luck with your boy.


----------



## pdpo222 (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes he needs something to sit on so he can get off that wire.  If there are scabs already he should be ok.


----------



## farmkid11 (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay thanks.


----------

